

Oldest construction in the world pre-dates all civilizations - kamakazizuru
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6bekli_Tepe

======
arkitaip
"First came the temple, then the city." Profound words.

What I find interesting is that home sapiens sapiens has existed for atleast
200 000 years yet our oldest constructions aren't older than 12 000 years. Why
did it take so long for us to start building? Our bodies didn't change much
during this time so we had the capability. Also, why is it that we suddenly
start seeing so much activity around 4000 BC [1]?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_oldest_buildings_in...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_oldest_buildings_in_the_world)

~~~
kamakazizuru
that's an interesting observation... maybe it has to do with some sort of
convergence or tipping point? pretty much like "why we didnt go into space
until the mid 20th century" .... once technologies evolved and pieces of the
puzzle came together - it happened!

